# cool bug....white marked tussock moth caterpillar



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

noticed this at work....wish it was on a branch or something besides old handrailing ..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Are those "teeth" shaped items on the back, part of the bug? Or is it just transporting something?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Whoa.. Strange lookin little dude thats for sure! Nice find.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Funny that you posted that. Yesterday I saw this big yellow one with black spikes behind the garage and sent a picture of it to my daughter. (I believe it's a Monarch butterfly type but not sure.) She in turn sent me this picture that she took of a caterpillar at her house, and we wondered what it was. Now I know. Never saw one before and now have seen 2 of them in 2 days. Weird how that works sometimes.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Those are really beautiful. Thanks for the pics, it's amazing what nature shares with us if we just pause to appreciate it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

snakecharmer those are tufts of hair. all of the bug pictures (of this bug) on the net had the same thing so I guess its normal for this bug. they do look just like teeth! or some kind of parasite....but its not. so weird.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some of the photos of bugs that are online are incredible. I make my own baits and get inspiration from looking at bugs and nature in general for paint scheme ideas. This grasshopper would be hard to paint.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> Funny that you posted that. Yesterday I saw this big yellow one with black spikes behind the garage and sent a picture of it to my daughter. (I believe it's a Monarch butterfly type but not sure.) She in turn sent me this picture that she took of a caterpillar at her house, and we wondered what it was. Now I know. Never saw one before and now have seen 2 of them in 2 days. Weird how that works sometimes.
> View attachment 191669
> View attachment 191670



Took a photo of one like the Yellow Bug but this one had a Big Black head and Black Tail.I'll try to get a photo up.


Roscoe


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> snakecharmer those are tufts of hair. all of the bug pictures (of this bug) on the net had the same thing so I guess its normal for this bug. they do look just like teeth! or some kind of parasite....but its not. so weird.


Thanks for the info / photo. I thought maybe it was the tooth fairy.....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Roscoe- The yellow one had a black head but didn't show up well on the picture.
And those tufts of white hair really do look like teeth on that mothapillar.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sitting outside last night I saw this Cicada that first looked like it was mating with another bug. Turns out it was coming out of it's shell and was partially stuck to it. I've never seen one in the process of doing that. Look how much bigger it is than the discarded shell he was in. Those wings must really be folded up in there.


----------

